# 4 wheel drive t-jet



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello All,

What a great forum, very knowledgable members. I am a newbie in this forum. I am interested in making a 4 wheel drive t-jet. I have searched this forum, and found several front wheel drive mods. I have seen a few four wheel drive t-jets on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>. My question is simple, do they run well? Any advantages/disadvantages? 

Thank you ,

Tippy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I made one and they run well, but they're not racers


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Post up VJ!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome on board! Great hobby and great place . :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here ya go...


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/4WDCheetahchassis.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/4WDCheetahchassis2.jpg

there's a top view on one of my other threads, but I don;t have the pic on this PC, so I can;t post it.. sorry


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/4d_1.jpg

here's a top view of a 4 wheel drive t-jet chassis


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I made one back when I was much younger. I mounted it in an Aurora Toronado. I used AJ's Hot Rod wheels all around. My friends beat me in the straights but I could almost go full throttle through the turns. Of course I always wanted a very twisty course.


Marty


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like I'm headed in the right direction. I'm gonna crank one out just for drill inspite of the obvious performance issue. Do you suppose that two different tire profiles front to rear hinders things? In that they rotate at different speeds, albeit in the same direction. My six by chassis straightened right out when I matched all the tires and stiffened the springs. Looks like your Cheetah has some serious bite on the front of the pickups. If you ever revisit this project try a more upward angle on the forward contact patch. I'm not trying to be a Richard Cranium. I just noticed the extreme forward cut on the shoes, indicative of plowing, drag and not transferring current properly.

Thanks for the quick posts and the inspiration.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nah, I just made it and moved on... maybe one of these days I see if I egt it all balanced. I want to start working on a 4 WD based on a Speed Steer chassis

thanks for the advice. I cut and patsed your post if I ever decided to get back to it


----------



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for all the information. I am making my own "gear support bar" (being a machinist and a $2M shop at my disposal certainly does not hurt). Other than frictional gear loss, and theoretical wheel differential speeds in corners, I would think a well made 4wd unit would run reasonably competitively. My gear support bar will be made of phenolic which I will immerse in a pressure vessel to infuse oil under pressure into the bakelite. 

Thank you,

Tippy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Tippy, post the pics when your done... I have to see it


----------



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello VJ,

RE:Your picture posting:

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...ustoms/4d_1.jpg

has a couple of inherint challenges. 

1) The small idler gear is not meshing well with the larger idler gear, which would cause a whole host of issues.

2) With two seperate "gear support bars", the gear meshing/geometry would always be compromised. 

Thank you for posting all the pictures. When I am done, I will post pictures. 

Thank you,

Tippy


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Tippy-
Aren't we just talking slot cars? This is pretty techno advanced for this layman. 
"My gear support bar will be made of phenolic which I will immerse in a pressure vessel to infuse oil under pressure into the bakelite."
Actually, I started gettin hungry after I read it! JK
Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

T-jetjim said:


> Tippy-
> Aren't we just talking slot cars? This is pretty techno advanced for this layman.
> "My gear support bar will be made of phenolic which I will immerse in a pressure vessel to infuse oil under pressure into the bakelite."
> Actually, I started gettin hungry after I read it! JK
> Jim


Sounds like how granny used to make doughnuts. Yummy!

Sorry Tippy, We do go on around here. Jims been kinda scarce as of late and I had to take a poke at him.

I'm looking forward to seeing your finished setup. There's been rumbling about a creating a professionally made gearplate for T-jets recently. So your project is very interesting on several fronts. 

The common notion is that 4WD, FWD, and 6 By's are limited by the added monkey motion or traction constraints. I initially had concerns on my 6 By chassis but forged ahead regardless. The extra time spent ensuring the gear mesh was skookum and lapping paid big dividends. I also overlapped the plate rails to help me get a good, flat, clamped assem prior to welding them together with my iron. This helped to keep things flat and square, as opposed to just the single horizontal cut. 

The 6 By rips up the track pretty good. So good in fact that I'm gonna proceed on revisiting VJ's 4WD, and ParkRNDL's FWD.

Keep us advised :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have always thought a properly executed 4WD car could be very quick. If the chassis was an XT, with minimal magnetic grip, then four silicone coated tires should outgrip two. Of course drag would be a bi*ch, but would that be a factor on the kinds of tracks you guys race on?


----------



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow!! It's been a long time for an update...been very very busy, but for 2009 I am going to spend time on ME !!

Here is a 3D render of the TJet chassis, I will CNC a few out in the next few days.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks cool!!! It's driving my eyes crazy :freak: like one of those brain twister pictures!! The holes are holes...no.. they're dimples.. back to holes again!! It took me 3 minutes to figure out what's up and what's down!! :jest: Keep us posted on how this progresses!! My simple mind is thinking 3 wheel drive would be better, if someone could come up with a way to have one wheel powered and one freewheeling it would probably run through the corners smoother... But this is just an uneducated guess...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Looks like I'm headed in the right direction. I'm gonna crank one out just for drill inspite of the obvious performance issue. Do you suppose that two different tire profiles front to rear hinders things? In that they rotate at different speeds, albeit in the same direction. My six by chassis straightened right out when I matched all the tires and stiffened the springs. Looks like your Cheetah has some serious bite on the front of the pickups. If you ever revisit this project try a more upward angle on the forward contact patch. I'm not trying to be a Richard Cranium. I just noticed the extreme forward cut on the shoes, indicative of plowing, drag and not transferring current properly.
> 
> Thanks for the quick posts and the inspiration.


love to see the six by in action!any chance of posting it?or have you already?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yes....duh... silly me...thats a great idea. I'll try and remember to get the six bys in action.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Here's a project of mine that got put on the back burner some time ago.

Bought the homemade 4x4 chassis off ebay about 4 years ago.
The bodys are made by Big Kevin (Mrwillysgasser).

click to enlarge photos










they run...ok,but these are rather crude,very bad gear mesh...but still much better than I could do if I were to try.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh yes....duh... silly me...thats a great idea. I'll try and remember to get the six bys in action.


be great!i have seen a couple photos,and of course your famous track cleaner!


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is really cool! It would be great to recreate the 67 STP turbine car.


----------

